# NESC



## EEVA PE (Sep 4, 2011)

I am trying to answer a question that asks for the illumination level for the control room of an electric supply station. The answer is suppose to come from the NESC. When looking in the National Electrical Safety Code (NESC) 2007 Handbook by David J.Marne , the answer is suppose to be in NESC Part 1, section 11, Art.111, Table 111-1. My text does not have this table but makes reference to it. This makes me wonder if I have an incomplete version of the NESC. I don't want to bring with me an incomplete version to the exam. The copy I have has 752 pages. Are there other versions of the NESC which are more complete? I looked throughout the book for the table. Let me know the author of a good complete version of the NESC.


----------



## BamaBino (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is the table from IEEE 2007 version (approved in April 06). It has 326 pages.


----------



## EEVA PE (Sep 5, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> Here is the table from IEEE 2007 version (approved in April 06). It has 326 pages.



Just ordered the IEEE 2007 version, looks like the version I had was incomplete. I would feel terrible if I got a 69 on the exam and there was 1 question about the NESC that my book was missing that table. Now I could sleep a little better. Thanks BamaBino for the info about the table really existing.


----------

